# European policymakers are starting to see the light



## fbb1964 (29/4/21)

https://worldvapersalliance.com/european-policymakers-are-starting-to-see-the-light/

*European policymakers are starting to see the light*

Apr 27, 2021


_Vaping helps smokers give up smoking and saves their lives. _

Véronique Trillet-Lenoir, a Member of the European Parliament’s Special Committee on Beating Cancer and former oncologist, agrees that vaping is less harmful than tobacco. This is excellent news.

It is very encouraging to see that European policymakers who have a say in how vaping is regulated are beginning to listen to the scientific community and to consumers. It is proof that vapers’ voices are starting to be heard. 

At the World Vapers’ Alliance, we know that our 14,000 vapers and 23 partner organisations are very concerned about the development of vaping legislation at a European level. If the European Parliament’s Special Committee on Beating Cancer sees vaping for what it is – a tool to help smokers quit and help beat cancer, our efforts are not in vain. Admitting and endorsing harm reduction and vaping as part of the plan to tackle cancer is a huge step forward in our collective goals.

But the fight is not over yet. We need to continue our hard work, fighting anti-vaping propaganda and showing our politicians the truth about vaping. Instead of endorsing a “quit or die” approach, they need to continue to listen to the voices of the people – of those whose lives were changed for the better by vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

